# Itinerary Help



## TokyoGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

We are planning to travel with our 2 yr old son to Australia in September 2009
We have thought of this itineray.
Will it be too hectic in 15 days considering our 2 yr old?
Will the weather be pleasant?
Will the domestic flights too expensive?
Are we trying to do too many places?
Should we cancel the gold coast and head for sydey from cairns? 
Please help us plan.

Tokyo->	Melbourne(sightseeing for 3 days)
Melbourne->AliceSprings by flight(Ayers Rock,Kata Tjuta,Walpa Gorge in 3 days)
AliceSprings->Cairns by flight(Cairns sightseeing and great barrier reef tour 2 days
Cairns->Brisbane by flight (1 day Gold coast sightseeing)
Brisbane->Sydney by flight (3 days sydney sightseeing)
Back to Tokyo


----------



## midori (Mar 20, 2009)

*gold coast is worth to visit*

hi Tokyogirl

September is low season, so the internal fight fare is not too expensive, you can visit Cheap flights - Jetstar Airways or Qantas.com, they are the main airline companies in Aus.

do not worry about the weather.

15days is enough.

if possible, i suggest that coming to Brsibane first, I mean Tokyo to Bris, u can visit Brisbane, Gold Coast, and Carins, they are close, moreover, Mel and Sydney are close as well, so u do not need to travel twice, saving time and money. or Mel, Syd first, go back to Japan from Bris.

pretty much fun in gold coast, do not miss it.

By the way, u can book hotels by Wotif.com: Hotels, Accommodation, Motels, Serviced Apartments, B&B - Online hotel bookings with instant confirmation in Japan, pretty cheap, some sea view room are available i think, if u lucky. if u want to drive, bring yr Japanese Driver licence, renting cars is cheap and convenience.

ijyoudesu!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Some two year olds can get upset with travelling or lets say I've been on aircraft when they have been noisy/crying etc. and that I imagine can come about from either being bored or tired - so much new going on and they may not want to go sleep and they just become tired and cranky - all part of the two year old tantrums! - you just have to deal with best way possible - have whatever it is with you if possible that helps her/him sleep, favourite teddy or whatever.

Weather will be cooler down south and warm up north so if anything, prepare your clothing to have layers and a good water and wind proof outdoor jacket.

You need to allow a good part of any day you travel on to be lost, time in getting to airport, check in, waiting, boarding, the flight and then getting luggage and getting away from airport to accommodation and then two year old is ready for a sleep - even with a one hour flight you can add on something like another four hours.

So certainly I would drop Brisbane/Gold Coast.

Check out Cheap flights - Jetstar Airways for there could be flights direct to Cairns from Japan, and then you could go Cairns > Alice Springs or Uluru > straight to Sydney or Melbourne and then to the other to leave from to go back to Japan .

You can check out all internal flights on Cheap Flights, Qantas, Virgin Blue, Jetstar - Cheap Flights & Airfares - Compare Flights at Webjet - Webjet.com.au, see what is cheapest and then book direct with the airline.


----------



## midori (Mar 20, 2009)

hi Tokyo Girl

I suggest that come to Bris first, then u can visit Carins, Gold Coast, they are close, so u do not need to travel twice. i mean ur schedule is Tokyo-Bris-Mel-Syd, u can go back to Japan from Syd.

Sep is low season, so the internal flight is not expensive, u can book tickets online, by Qantas.com or Cheap flights - Jetstar Airways, they are famous airline compaies in OZ.

By the way, u can book hotels online as well, by Wotif.com: Hotels, Accommodation, Motels, Serviced Apartments, B&B - Online hotel bookings with instant confirmation, very good online service, u can book them in Jopan, an pay by credit card.

Sep is good season in OZ, do not worry about the weather, sometimes will rain, and 15days is enough, i think.

if u want to drive, u can bring ur Japanese drive licence, renting cars is cheap and convenience as well.

Do not miss gold coast, pretty much fun there, food are fantastic, get a sea view room.... it says gc is surfers paradise, i think it is visitors' paradise.

good luck!

ijyoudesu.

midori


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Midori/Tg

Cairns is about 1700 km. north of Brisbane and not close at all.

If you can get a flight direct to Cairns that'll save a lot of time backtracking from Brisbane and given your interests and time available, if you want to visit Uluru, Melbourne and Sydney as well, you really do not have enough time to do Brisbane/GC as well as Cairns and I think you do realise that already.

Midori's comment on the GC being a fun place has some truth but maybe not so tru if you have a two year old child for fun is as in beaches, clubs, discoes and theme parks which a two year old will not really appreciate and beaches at the GC can be very rough at times.


----------

